# Wow, just wow, what people will put on youtube



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6StdOaYmzPw

T_U_N_I_N_G
...sorry, can't embed video.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]6StdOaYmzPw[/YOUTUBE] *turn off the sound*


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Is that a spitoon on his knee? You know like a cud spittin bucket from a western? WTF


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Not only tune the guitar but put a shirt on. No-one needs to see that.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Some of those notes and off keys reminded me a lot of this song:

[video=youtube;tX7AmCTnczM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX7AmCTnczM[/video]

Just not sure how to express it in words, the shirtless guy seems to be a reincarnation of Inspector Gadget, missed it by just this much.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6StdOaYmzPw
> 
> T_U_N_I_N_G
> ...sorry, can't embed video.


He probably took some tips from this, especially the one on tuning.

[YOUTUBE]ILnjHumUvKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Fajah said:


> He probably took some tips from this, especially the one on tuning.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ILnjHumUvKA[/YOUTUBE]


That is comedy GOLD right there~!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm thinking Platinum comedy right here folks. Sort of brings a tear to my eye when he started playing LOL"


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I need to start using my E fex pedals some more.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

[youtube]D7bR2GMLdCI[/youtube]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fajah said:


> He probably took some tips from this, especially the one on tuning.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ILnjHumUvKA[/YOUTUBE]


This is classic. I have this saved under my YouTube favorites. Larry Bill would have fit right in on the Red Green show.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6StdOaYmzPw
> 
> T_U_N_I_N_G
> ...sorry, can't embed video.


He must have had some kind of green filter on the lens as well. Maybe he was trying for the "jungle" look.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

FlipFlopFly said:


> This is classic. I have this saved under my YouTube favorites. Larry Bill would have fit right in on the Red Green show.


He can really play too, you wouldn't say from this though.


----------

